# List of Available Species



## fieldnstream

Hey All,
For my own reference I have been working on a list of all species/morphs available in the U.S. I'm sure I missed some and there may be some repetition (I'm no expert by any means), but I thought some may appreciate seeing the list. I thought this would be the best section to put it in so new people could see how many choices there are. Please help fill in anything I missed (especially the obligates...way too much to remember). Note: some species may be listed under more than one genus...I am no taxonomist so I include them as they are described. 
-Field

Adelphobates: 
Adelphobates castaneoticus
Adelphobates galactonotus-Red, Yellow, Orange, Golden, Koi, Solid Orange, White
Adelphobates quinquevittatus

Allobates:
Allobates femoralis
Allobates zaparo

Ameerega:
Ameerega altamazonica-Juicungo 
Ameerega bassleri-Black, Yellow, Blue, Chrome, Green
Ameerega cainarachi-Standard
Ameerega hahneli- Iquitos 
Ameerega pepperi- Abiseo, Orange, Orangehead, Yellow/gold
Ameerega silverstonei
Ameerega trivatta-Green, Huallaga Canyon, Bajo Huallaga, Greenback

Dendrobates:
Dendrobates auratus- Ancon Hill, Black, Blue, Blue and Black, Camo, Campana, Capira, El Cope, Golden, Green and Black (Panamanian, Costa Rican, Nicaraguan, Hawaiian), Green and Bronze, Highland Bronze, Mebalo, Microspot, Pastores,Portobelo, Reticulated, San Felix, Super Blue, Toboga, Toboga Reticulated 
Dendrobates leucomelas-Banded (Narrow, Wide), Fine-Spot, Green-Foot, Nominat, 
Dendrobates tinctorious- Alanis, Azureus (Fine-Spot, Sky-Blue), Bakhuis, Boulanger, Brazilian Yellow Head, Cayenne, Citronella, Cobalt (French Guiana, Surinam, Brazilian), Ensing, Giant Orange/Regina, Inferalanis, Koetari, La Fumee, Lorenzo, Matecho, Monts Atachi Bakka, New River, Nikita, Oelemarie, Oyapok, Patricia, Powder Blue, Powder Gray, Sipaliwini (true, blue, green, yellow), Table Mountain, Yellow-Back. 
Dendrobates truncatus-Blue, Yellow

Epipedobates:
Epipedobates anthonyi- Sarayunga , Salvias, Santa Isabel 
Epipedobates tricolor- Buena Esperanza, Highland, Maraspunga, Rio Saladillo, Zarayunga, 
Epipedobates trivittatus- Green (2-stripe, 3-stripe), Orange, Red 

Hyloxalus:
Hyloxalus azureiventris-Standard

Oophaga:
Oophaga arborea-?
Oophaga granufilera- Quepos, Baru 
Oophaga histrionica- Redhead
Oophaga lehmanni- Red, Yellow
Oophaga pumilio- Almirante, Bastimentos (Gold Dust, Green, Orange, Red, Yellow, White), Black Jeans, Blue Jeans, BriBri, Cauchero, Caya de Agua, Cayo Nancy, Colon, Cristobal (Red, Orange, Yellow), Darkland, El Dorado, Escudo-possibly a unique species (Red, Blue), Man Creek, Popa, Robalo, Rio Branco, Solarte (Red, Orange, White), Uyama, Yellow Belly 
Oophaga sylvatica
Oophaga vincenti-?

Phyllobates:
Phyllobates terribilis- Gold ,Mint, Orange, Yellow 
Phyllobates bicolor- Gold, Orange Black-Leg, Yellow Green-Leg
Phyllobates vittatus- Gold, Red
Phyllobates aurotaenia- Narrow Banded

Ranitomeya:
Ranitomeya benedicta 
Ranitomeya fantastica- Caynarachi, Copperhead, Lowland, Nominat, White Banded 
Ranitomeya flavovittata
Ranitomeya imitator- Baja Huallaga, Banded, Caynarachi Valley, Chazuta, Green, Green-Striped, Intermedius, Tarapoto, Varadero, Yellow, Yumbatos, Yurimaguas
Ranitomeya lamasi- Green, Highland, Panguana(Green-Leg, Orange)
Ranitomeya reticulata- Iquitos, Solid 
Ranitomeya summersi-Sauce, Huallaga
Ranitomeya vanzolini
Ranitomeya variabilis- Highland, Old Line, Southern, Yellow 
Ranitomeya uakarii- Tahuayo, Tamshiyacu
Ranitomeya ventrimaculatus- Amazonicus, Blackwater, Borja Ridge, French Guyana (Blue-Leg, Gray-Leg), Iquitos (Orange, Red), Peruvian Gold, Rodyll


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Don't forget P. lugubris


----------



## fieldnstream

epiphytes etc. said:


> Don't forget P. lugubris


Thanks. Don't know how I forgot P. lugubris. Amended my main document (and alphabetized Phyllobates, I guess I ignored the whole genus or something)...will continue to update it as more people contribute and then post the finalized version.


----------



## fieldnstream

Should I add O. histrionicus "white-foot" to the list?


----------



## johnc

What is a "Gold" Terribilis?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

I was also wondering what a gold terribilis was. As far as the white footed histos, it depends on your definition of "available." There are surely more morphs of histos than just redheads here, but that certainly doesn't mean they are frequently available or seen for sale. Same with the red and yellow lehmanni you listed... I don't know if they are here in the states (someone might have them but I don't know; I'm not into who has what rare frogs and such) but if they are here, you're not going to see them listed for sale on the general classifieds.
Bryan


----------



## Tuckinrim8

johnc said:


> What is a "Gold" Terribilis?


I think he may be referring to the Bicolor that were labeled as "golden Terribilis" and offered for sale a while back.. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I seem to recall something like that on the board..


----------



## johnc

Field has gold in the bicolor list already. Let's wait and see what he says. I'm really curious!


----------



## poison beauties

Field its a good start, there are quite a few populations of some species you missed but I will pull the list we started a while back and send it to you. There are a few you missed, like Itaya and spotted retics, a few grannies not on there, Ive heard of there being two unrelated yellow terrib lines, orange and mint but not golds. a few you listed aren't actually here as far as a few tincs I see listed. And there are many more sylvaticus and histos here as well as lehmanni that you did not list. I will send you the list we worked on. Nice work. I guess it boils down to whether you mean readily available in the hobby, or actually in the hobby. In fact I know Mysties are here, many others most havent seen posted up here as well as a few un ID'd obligates show up now and then. Dont forget all those best guess's as well being imported. Technically they belong on a list of their own. Want to make it harder, do what we have started and add in the import years for each species and the amount brought in as far as what the paperwork shows.


Michael


----------



## fieldnstream

Thanks for the input everyone. In order to create the list I looked over a bunch of U.S. breeders/sellers available lists to form this list...I have only spent a couple of hours working on this so far, so I am certain there will be mistakes (hopefully everyone will help identify these and make the list much better). I actually tried to be quite conservative in what I included on the list...it was hard not to use the morphguides to help flesh out the list, but I didn't want to include morphs that are not available. As I said before, I am far from an expert. A big part of the reason I did this was to educate myself (and because I had never seen a complete list before). I think that this could become an excellent resource for us all, but especially to illustrate to beginners just how many different darts there are available. So please keep reviewing it, tell me whats missing, tell me if you think something should be removed...all input is appreciated.



johnc said:


> What is a "Gold" Terribilis?


 The "Gold" reference came from Sean Stewarts site, but he has it listed as Phyllobates ssp.



poison beauties said:


> Field its a good start, there are quite a few populations of some species you missed but I will pull the list we started a while back and send it to you. There are a few you missed, like Itaya and spotted retics, a few grannies not on there, Ive heard of there being two unrelated yellow terrib lines, orange and mint but not golds. a few you listed aren't actually here as far as a few tincs I see listed. And there are many more sylvaticus and histos here as well as lehmanni that you did not list. I will send you the list we worked on. Nice work. I guess it boils down to whether you mean readily available in the hobby, or actually in the hobby. In fact I know Mysties are here, many others most havent seen posted up here as well as a few un ID'd obligates show up now and then. Dont forget all those best guess's as well being imported. Technically they belong on a list of their own. Want to make it harder, do what we have started and add in the import years for each species and the amount brought in as far as what the paperwork shows.
> 
> 
> Michael


Thanks a bunch Michael. I would truly appreciate it if you send me the lists you have, that would help so much. If don't know if you still have my email, so here it is: tlsmit6000[at]northgeorgia.edu. I went back and forth about including mystis because of their status (I know, the same could be said for plenty of others on the list), but I will go ahead and add them. Essentially I was hoping to record all species kept in the U.S. (even the really hard to get ones). Eventually I would like to make another list with the species/morphs that are available to European and Asian hobbiests. Maybe even make a list of all species/morphs (but this would take a lot of input from everyone). And yeah...organizing by import/year sounds pretty daunting, but I definitely believe that the effort is worthwhile and great for the future of the hobby. If there is anything I can do to help let me know (I'm not sure how much help someone with my limited knowledge would be, but I am totally willing to try).


----------



## Okapi

Chocolate leucs


----------



## froggymike

What about gulfito grannies? I know they are available.


----------



## fieldnstream

Thanks Okapi and Froggymike, both have now been added to the list.
Keep 'em coming everyone!


----------



## cairo11

Haha! Theres lots and lots of obligates in our hobby not stated yet....Ill just let other one by one state them....


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

Okapi said:


> Chocolate leucs


Chocolate leucs are not a naturally occurring population in the wild like the others listed. They are a result of some mutation that happened in captivity, and shouldn't be bred just for this "chocolate" trait. If you are adding them to the list, by that reasoning you would also have to add every albino, melanistic, or selectively bred trait (i.e. "sky blue" azureus), and I think these shouldn't be included. 
Also I think some of those tricolors you have listed are actually anthonyi... I know lots of people seem to use tricolor/anthonyi interchangeably, but I think there are only a couple of true types of tricolor here, though I could be wrong. One of the epipedobates guys should be able to clear that up.
Bryan


----------



## Okapi

Baltimore Bryan said:


> Chocolate leucs are not a naturally occurring population in the wild like the others listed. They are a result of some mutation that happened in captivity, and shouldn't be bred just for this "chocolate" trait. If you are adding them to the list, by that reasoning you would also have to add every albino, melanistic, or selectively bred trait (i.e. "sky blue" azureus), and I think these shouldn't be included.


I am under the impression that sky blues were completely man made through selective breeding of individuals with a reduction of spots, increasing the lack of spots with every generation. Thus the f5 generation has much less spotting and more blue than the f1 generation. 
If the information Ive received is correct, the first chocolates were born as F1s from a group of wild caught frogs from a single population. It stands to reason that the trait would also be present in that population in the wild if it was produced from them the first time they were bred in captivity. Line breeding from that generation on for increased brown is a travesty. Chocolates look the same now as they did in that f1 generation. Isnt that the goal with every line?


----------



## poison beauties

Its actually the Osa/Golfito grannie locales and I believe also Palmar Norte. Field I believe its just a matter of what you want to list as in the US, Mysties are actually the only dart I know of that will get you in some serious trouble. They have never been legaly exported. 

Keep in mind that auratus are a mess of a mix, there all multiple blue/black locales, green/bronze, blue/bronze as well as a few rarities like the white auratus Mark had a while back.


----------



## poison beauties

Oh and I guess its up to the hobby on whether to consider listing the selectively bred frogs as to me its something most of the hobby is against, soon enough there could be extra green imis and grass green terribs to add to the list. I would think someone will end up demanding their outcrossed and hybrids to the list next.........


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

Okapi said:


> I am under the impression that sky blues were completely man made through selective breeding of individuals with a reduction of spots, increasing the lack of spots with every generation. Thus the f5 generation has much less spotting and more blue than the f1 generation.
> If the information Ive received is correct, the first chocolates were born as F1s from a group of wild caught frogs from a single population. It stands to reason that the trait would also be present in that population in the wild if it was produced from them the first time they were bred in captivity. Line breeding from that generation on for increased brown is a travesty. Chocolates look the same now as they did in that f1 generation. Isnt that the goal with every line?


You are correct about the sky blue azureus, that was just people manipulating the gene pool by selectively pairing them so that the frogs would produce azureus with reduced spotting. 
I do not know the details of the chocolate leuc origins, but I know they come from standard leucs. If the wild caught adults were imported as chocolates, and they consistently produced chocolate leuc offspring, that would be another story. However, for them to come from standard parents suggests that it is simply a mutation within the "standard leuc" population. Maybe I didn't make the distinction clear before; I am not saying chocolate leucs are "bad" since, unlike fine spot azureus, they were a natural mutation. Whether or not they occur within the wild population doesn't mean it is a unique and separate morph; it is the same with an albino frog. I've seen people here with albino vents, auratus, retics, etc. and so I'm sure they also pop up in the wild population rarely (though they may not survive as easily out there...) but you don't see locales of only albino dart frogs, or an import of a few hundred albino frogs from one population.
Basically, although they may sometimes occur in the wild, they are not a unique population of just "chocolate leucs", but rather standard leucs with some mutations, which is why I'm saying I feel they don't fit in with the rest of the frogs on this type of list. 
Hopefully that is a bit clearer than my previous post.
Bryan


----------



## Boondoggle

Okapi said:


> I am under the impression that sky blues were completely man made through selective breeding of individuals with a reduction of spots, increasing the lack of spots with every generation. Thus the f5 generation has much less spotting and more blue than the f1 generation.
> If the information Ive received is correct, the first chocolates were born as F1s from a group of wild caught frogs from a single population. It stands to reason that the trait would also be present in that population in the wild if it was produced from them the first time they were bred in captivity. Line breeding from that generation on for increased brown is a travesty. Chocolates look the same now as they did in that f1 generation. Isnt that the goal with every line?


Baltimore pretty much covered it but, assuming that "chocolate leucs" are hypomelanistic (which is likely considering the way you describe their arrival), then that mutations behavior seems consistent with a single recessive gene mutation (1 allele that interupts or disallows melanin production at a stage of development) just like what is known in the hobby as albinism. Extreme animals like the "sky blue" Azureus look that way because of selective breeding has narrowed down multiple alleles to limited combinations.

So even though there is a MUCH greater chance that the hypo's would occur in the wild, it's not actually a different frog. It's your list, so define it how you like, but technically if you include hypomelanistic frogs then you should include known albino's, hypermelanistic, melanistic, leucistic, etc.

Feel free to correct me on any of the details, but that's the gist of it.


----------



## fieldnstream

poison beauties said:


> Oh and I guess its up to the hobby on whether to consider listing the selectively bred frogs as to me its something most of the hobby is against, soon enough there could be extra green imis and grass green terribs to add to the list. I would think someone will end up demanding their outcrossed and hybrids to the list next.........


Honestly, I originally left off sky blue azureus and chocolate leucomelas because of the selective breeding, but I included some of the possibly line-bred auratus morphs, so I decided to go ahead and include everything. I guess that since they are here and available, they should be included (maybe with a LB notation?). Originally I made the list for myself, but since its posted, its everyones list now...so whatever people feel should be included I will add, but I do believe there should be some sort of identifier for selectively-bred morphs. Essentially, what I am saying is that I want everyone to decide what should be on the list; I won't exclude a morph if it doesn't fit into my views about what should be bred, conversely I won't include a morph that most people say shouldn't be included. Maybe I can make another list that includes some of the "designer" morphs (yuck).

Keep the input coming everyone, I feel like we are starting to get some good ideas going.


----------



## fieldnstream

Boondoggle said:


> So even though there is a MUCH greater chance that the hypo's would occur in the wild, it's not actually a different frog. It's your list, so define it how you like, but technically if you include hypomelanistic frogs then you should include known albino's, hypermelanistic, melanistic, leucistic, etc.


I am hesitant to include all of them because, as you said, they are the same frog (not a unique morph, locality, etc...). I worry that people would see "hypomelanistic" next to a species and decide they have to get some because they are "special and rare" which could very easily result in selective breeding. Again, I want the list to reflect the general consensus, not just my views, but I think most would agree that we don't want to do anything to support selective breeding.


----------



## Boondoggle

fieldnstream said:


> I am hesitant to include all of them because, as you said, they are the same frog (not a unique morph, locality, etc...). I worry that people would see "hypomelanistic" next to a species and decide they have to get some because they are "special and rare" which could very easily result in selective breeding. Again, I want the list to reflect the general consensus, not just my views, but I think most would agree that we don't want to do anything to support selective breeding.


I agree with you on that, but just to be clear (it's my understanding) Chocolate Leucs are so because of hypomelanism. It's like calling albino Leucs "vanilla leucs".

Forgive me if I'm repeating myself. I wasn't sure if I communicated that properly or not.


----------



## tclipse

-Cayo Nancy and Solarte are the same frog

-Red vents should be separate from Iquitos (Todd Kelley imported the red vents, as well as Iquitos orange from a separate population.... there is a UE line of Iquitos orange as well), and BL/GL vents are the same morph 

-there is a red morph of A. trivittata in the hobby

-"blue"/"chrome green" bassleri are all of the "Sisa" population/are the same morph

-O. pumilio "Loma Partida," "Sarapiqui," "Rio Guarumo"

-there are also "Sisa" and "Abiseo" populations of A. altamazonica offered by UE (reference: UE's november shipment price list)

-vanzolinii spelling

-Colon & Colon "Bocas del Drago" are two separate morphs


----------



## Brien

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/58647-oophaga-sylvatica-puerto-quito.html


----------



## fieldnstream

Teddy....awesome input, thanks a bunch!
Brien...thanks for that, never saw that post (cool frogs for sure).

I'm going to keep aggrandizing the list and adding everyones input. I will repost the updated list soon. 

Thanks again to everyone that has taken the time to offer meaningful input.


----------



## Feelin Froggy

Hmm. Wasn't aware that sisa and Chrome bassleri were the same. I thought sisa was synonymous with the ones labeled "black" and that Chrome green and Chrome blue were the same?

Also, aren't o. Pumilio melci here now? Rio Guermo? (Spelling?)


----------



## Dizzle21

________________sticky___________________


----------



## tclipse

Feelin Froggy said:


> Hmm. Wasn't aware that sisa and Chrome bassleri were the same. I thought sisa was synonymous with the ones labeled "black" and that Chrome green and Chrome blue were the same?
> 
> Also, aren't o. Pumilio melci here now? Rio Guermo? (Spelling?)


I believe the yellow and black populations are the "abiseo" and "saposoa" respectively, though its a bit hard to double check from my phone. The chrome green/blue is definitely "sisa." And yeah, I mentioned the guarumos in my post, though im unsure about melci being available in the hobby. 

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnstream

Baltimore Bryan said:


> Also I think some of those tricolors you have listed are actually anthonyi... I know lots of people seem to use tricolor/anthonyi interchangeably, but I think there are only a couple of true types of tricolor here, though I could be wrong. One of the epipedobates guys should be able to clear that up.


I'm sure I have some mixed up...different breeders seem to assign the morphs to different specific names...the more I try to figure it out, the more confused I get (maybe this is just a sign that I am an ignoramus). Anyone with insight into tricolor/anthonyi morphs please offer some clarification.


----------



## thedude

fieldnstream said:


> I'm sure I have some mixed up...different breeders seem to assign the morphs to different specific names...the more I try to figure it out, the more confused I get (maybe this is just a sign that I am an ignoramus). Anyone with insight into tricolor/anthonyi morphs please offer some clarification.


Only true tricolor population in the hobby are the Moraspungas. Everything else is anthonyi. Also, the "Highland" population is also called 'Tierra Alta'.

I dont have the time right now, but there are some other things to add. Are you sure you want everything on there though? most things arent actually "available" to most people.


----------



## fieldnstream

thedude said:


> Are you sure you want everything on there though? most things arent actually "available" to most people.


I think it makes sense to include everything thats in the country, not just stuff thats commonly available...even if most people wouldn't be able to acquire them it would be good to know whats around. I would like the list to be as complete as possible (even if it gives some people false hope that one day they will get those lehmanni).


----------



## fieldnstream

Here is the updated list: it should reflect everyones input...the "line-bred" frogs are still listed because I'm not sure about the general opinion about their inclusion. 


Adelphobates: 
Adelphobates castaneoticus
Adelphobates galactonotus- Golden, Koi, Orange, Red, Solid Orange, White, Yellow 
Adelphobates quinquevittatus

Allobates:
Allobates femoralis
Allobates zaparo

Ameerega:
Ameerega altamazonica- Abiseo, Juicungo, Sisa 
Ameerega bassleri-Black, Blue, Sisa , Yellow
Ameerega cainarachi-Standard
Ameerega hahneli- Iquitos 
Ameerega pepperi- Abiseo, Orange, Orangehead, Yellow/gold
Ameerega silverstonei
Ameerega trivatta-Green, Huallaga Canyon, Bajo Huallaga, Greenback, Red

Dendrobates:
Dendrobates auratus- Ancon Hill, Black, Blue, Blue and Black, Camo, Campana, Capira, El Cope, Golden, Green and Black (Panamanian, Costa Rican, Nicaraguan, Hawaiian), Green and Bronze, Highland Bronze, Mebalo, Microspot, Pastores,Portobelo, Reticulated, San Felix, Super Blue, Toboga, Toboga Reticulated 
Dendrobates leucomelas-Banded (Narrow, Wide), Chocolate, Fine-Spot, Green-Foot, Nominat, 
Dendrobates tinctorious- Alanis, Azureus (Fine-Spot, Sky-Blue), Bakhuis, Boulanger, Brazilian Yellow Head, Cayenne, Citronella, Cobalt (French Guiana, Surinam, Brazilian), Ensing, Giant Orange/Regina, Inferalanis, Koetari, La Fumee, Lorenzo, Matecho, Monts Atachi Bakka, New River, Nikita, Oelemarie, Oyapok, Patricia, Powder Blue, Powder Gray, Sipaliwini (true, blue, green, yellow), Table Mountain, Yellow-Back. 
Dendrobates truncatus-Blue, Yellow

Epipedobates:
Epipedobates anthonyi- Buena Esperanza, Highland (Tierra Alta), Sarayunga, Saladillo, Salvias, Santa Isabel, Rio Zarayunga
Epipedobates tricolor- Maraspunga 
Epipedobates trivittatus- Green (2-stripe, 3-stripe), Orange, Red 

Hyloxalus:
Hyloxalus azureiventris-Standard

Oophaga:
Oophaga arborea-?
Oophaga granufilera- Baru, Gulfito(Osa), Palmar Norte, Quepos 
Oophaga histrionica- Redhead
Oophaga lehmanni- Red, Yellow
Oophaga pumilio- Almirante, Bastimentos (Gold Dust, Green, Orange, Red, Yellow, White), Black Jeans, Blue Jeans, BriBri, Cauchero, Caya de Agua, Colon, Colon Bocas del Drago, Cristobal (Red, Orange, Yellow), Darkland, El Dorado, Escudo-possibly a unique species (Red, Blue), Loma Partida, Man Creek, Popa, Robalo, Rio Branco, Rio Guarumo, Sarapiqui, Solarte (Red, Orange, White), Uyama, Yellow Belly """ "
Oophaga sylvatica- Puerto Quito
Oophaga vincenti-?

Phyllobates:
Phyllobates aurotaenia- Narrow Banded 
Phyllobates bicolor- Gold, Orange Black-Leg, Yellow Green-Leg
Phyllobates lugubris
Phyllobates terribilis- Mint, Orange, Yellow 
Phyllobates vittatus- Gold, Red

Ranitomeya:
Ranitomeya benedicta 
Ranitomeya fantastica- Caynarachi, Copperhead, Lowland, Nominat, White Banded 
Ranitomeya flavovittata
Ranitomeya imitator- Baja Huallaga, Banded, Caynarachi Valley, Chazuta, Green, Green-Striped, Intermedius, Tarapoto, Varadero, Yellow, Yumbatos, Yurimaguas
Ranitomeya lamasi- Green, Highland, Panguana(Green-Leg, Orange)
Ranitomeya reticulata- Iquitos, Itaya, Solid, Spotted 
Ranitomeya summersi-Sauce, Huallaga
Ranitomeya vanzolinii
Ranitomeya variabilis- Highland, Old Line, Southern, Yellow 
Ranitomeya uakarii- Tahuayo, Tamshiyacu
Ranitomeya ventrimaculatus- Amazonicus, Blackwater, Borja Ridge, French Guyana (Blue-Leg, Gray-Leg), Iquitos (Orange, Red), Peruvian Gold, Red, Rio Napo, Rodyll


----------



## thedude

Heres a few things...

-Whats a golden galactonotus?
-"white" galacts are called Moonshine
-Black bassleri are also called Sapasoa
-yellow bassleri are also called Tarapoto
-blue bassleri are the same as Sisas. the blue/chrome green are from UEs imports and the Sisas are from smuggled stalk to EU that was then brought over here.
-the yellow/gold pepperi are also called Campanea
-epipedobates trivittatus is the same as the ameerega trivittata, and orange and red are the same "population"
-a few mor anthonyi populations are: Rio Canario, Rio Pasaje, and Pasaje-Sarajunga
-some more histrionica morphs: Bullseye, Saddleback, and Bahio Solano
-some more sylvatica morphs: Lita, San Juan, San Lorenzo, El Pangan (white foot, koi), and Laguna de Cube (ecuadorian)
-pumilio morphs: Bocas del Drago Miti Miti, Black jeans and saripiqui are the same, popa=Popa Norte North.
-theres also the "cristobal mainland" and the "new bri bris"
-you dont really need to put every color morph of batis, cristobals, escudos, and solartes. people might think they are different and they arent.
-the only vicentei i know of that WAS here, is the red population. but who knows if thats still around.
-arborea is just one population, so i suppose it would be nominat
-aurotaenia also has the Wide banded and green banded populations. although most likely the narrow and wide banded morphs are from the same population
-imitators: green and green striped are the same, theres also a chazuto morph that doesnt have locality data and is different from chazuta, there is also a tarapota morph thats different from the tarapoto population.
-whats a yellow imitator?
-the green lamasi are also called Lower Ucayali
-reticulata: the solid and spotted are the same, usually called standards
-whats a yellow variabilis? there should be only 3 populations


That should help some confusion, or add to it


----------



## tclipse

thedude said:


> Black jeans and saripiqui are the same


 I was under the impression that Sarapiqui and Black Jeans (Siquirres) are separate morphs, are they not?


----------



## thedude

tclipse said:


> I was under the impression that Sarapiqui and Black Jeans (Siquirres) are separate morphs, are they not?


oh your right, I was thinking of Siquirres. thank you.


----------



## fieldnstream

Thanks Adam, that helped A LOT. 
As I said before, the list was made by looking at breeders websites, thus some repetition is sure to occur, especially since different people call the same frogs different names (confusion!!!). Trivitatta was what I was talking about at the end of the first post when I said that some species were listed under more than one genus (to keep the format the same as I found it), but I guess I should only include it in Ameerega. 
I'm quickly realizing that this list is going to be much harder to compile than I originally thought, but I really think it will be a great resource (if I don't spontaneously combust from confusion first). Hopefully I will be getting some existing lists sent to me soon to flesh it out a little more. 
Again, thank you so much for the input.


----------



## thedude

couple more pumilio populations: Chiriqui River, Pastores/shepherd isle, and Chiriqui Grande


----------



## thedude

no problem!

also, forgot a couple more pumilios  Red frog beach and Salt creek


----------



## fieldnstream

thedude said:


> -Whats a golden galactonotus?


Found the golden galactonotus reference on Sean Stewarts site. Is it the same as the yellow?


----------



## thedude

fieldnstream said:


> Found the golden galactonotus reference on Sean Stewarts site. Is it the same as the yellow?


ah, those are the same as the solid orange population. There is also a morph called "wedge" that may or may not still exist in the hobby.


----------



## james67

more histrionica:
whitefoot
bullseye (blue, red, yellow, white)
saddleback (caramel/orange, blue)

there are also naturally occurring hybrids of lehmanni and histrionica (some of which im fairly confident are here)

more sylvatica:
qeubrada guanguí 

more pumilio:
various undescribed locales

vicentei: (im not sure on "locale" names here)
red
green
blue
brown
white

dont forget that there are also (almost certianly) some 
excidobates mysteriosis
and very likley some captivus as well (they were seen offered in germany a few years back and i think its safe to assume they are here as well)

ranitomeya virolinensis was also imported at one point

there is also an orange morph of reticulata out there

ive also heard of a. billinguis being here as well


you do need to make clear that this is FAR from a list of "available species" since really any of the oophaga (aside from pumilio) and many ranitomeya, as well as ANY excidobates are not "available". there is a big difference between maintained i captivity and available and using the term available could sent the wrong picture not only to other hobbyists, but to the authorities which apparently do check the boards here and there.

james


----------



## fieldnstream

Amazing input James, thanks a lot.
I agree that the title may be misleading...it really should be labelled Species/Morphs/Locales found in captivity in the US (side note: after I made the thread, I realized that many people would probably skip right over it because it looks like a classifieds ad). I want to try to come up with a signifier for "commonly found" frogs (even though this is not always stable) and maybe one for "you are not going to get these frogs, so don't waste your time." I definitely do not want to misrepresent the hobby in any way...I just think it will be cool to have a comprehensive list, I feel like many others will appreciate it as well. 
I will update the list with your additions.
Thanks again!


----------



## fieldnstream

Anyone have an opinion about including species/morphs/locales that are available in foreign markets (specifically EU)? Especially ones that will most likely make their way stateside pretty soon? I'm thinking that it may be a good idea as long as it is clearly indicated that they are not in the country yet.


----------



## thedude

fieldnstream said:


> Anyone have an opinion about including species/morphs/locales that are available in foreign markets (specifically EU)? Especially ones that will most likely make their way stateside pretty soon? I'm thinking that it may be a good idea as long as it is clearly indicated that they are not in the country yet.


I'd leave them off. Theres no guarantee that they will make it over here, and many of the species that are over there that we dont have are smuggled anyway. Besides, you can always edit the list.

What about things that were imported but arent around anymore? Theres a bunch like that. A couple things that are on the list are probably gone as well.

Also, add duellmani to the list. There are a couple people still working with them.


----------



## fieldnstream

Thanks again (again, again) Adam.
I think including frogs that have been lost from the hobby would be a great thing to do (I would want to indicate that they are no longer available). Not only would it give a more complete picture of what has been available, it will help illustrate the importance of keeping species in the hobby. People hear about stuff that used to be around, but isn't anymore, but seeing a list would make it much easier to understand how many more frogs we could have around if people had realized they were disappearing.
Some of that can be found here:http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/science-conservation/71994-keeping-species-morphs-going-hobby.html

Adding duellmani...had no idea they were still around, thats awesome.


----------



## thedude

No problem. Theres a whole bunch of things that used to be here, I dont know most of them cause I havent been around as long as others. 

Last year someone had fulgurita, im sure those are still around since they are easy to breed.

What used to be around that I know of:
Ameerega pictus and macero came in in 1999
There were various tricolors/anthonyis in the 90s as well. Im not sure which species they are but here are the populations- 'Giron Valley', 'Rio Minas', 'San Domingo'. Chances are they are anthoyis.
There was a ton of different vents that came in but I dont know any of the names.
There was also imports of bassleri and hanheli but they arent around anymore. This is the case with several other frogs. If I were you I would just label them 90s imports and say they arent around now.

Aside from that Im unsure of everything else. Many of the Ranitomeya that came in were improperly labeled quinquivittatus.


----------



## fieldnstream

Here is the updated list with everyone's input (plus some I pilfered from Adam's Pumilio thread):


Adelphobates: 
Adelphobates castaneoticus
Adelphobates galactonotus- Koi, Moonshine, Orange, Red, Solid Orange (Golden), Wedge?, Yellow 
Adelphobates quinquevittatus

Allobates:
Allobates femoralis
Allobates zaparo

Ameerega:
Ameerega altamazonica- Abiseo, Juicungo, Sisa 
Ameerega bassleri- Blue/Chrome and green, Sapasoa (Black), Sisa (Blue), Tarapoto (Yellow)
Ameerega bilinguis- ?
Ameerega cainarachi-Standard
Ameerega hahneli- Iquitos 
Ameerega macero- ?
Ameerega pepperi- Abiseo, Campanea (Yellow/gold), Orange, Orangehead
Ameerega pictus- ?
Ameerega silverstonei
Ameerega trivatta-Green, Huallaga Canyon, Bajo Huallaga, Greenback, Red

Dendrobates:
Dendrobates auratus- Ancon Hill, Black, Blue, Blue and Black, Camo, Campana, Capira, El Cope, Golden, Green and Black (Panamanian, Costa Rican, Nicaraguan, Hawaiian), Green and Bronze, Highland Bronze, Low River, Mebalo, Microspot, Pastores,Portobelo, Reticulated, San Felix, Super Blue, Toboga, Toboga Reticulated 
Dendrobates leucomelas-Banded (Narrow, Wide), Chocolate, Fine-Spot, Green-Foot, Nominat, 
Dendrobates tinctorious- Alanis, Azureus (Fine-Spot, Sky-Blue), Bakhuis, Boulanger, Brazilian Yellow Head, Cayenne, Citronella, Cobalt (French Guiana, Surinam, Brazilian), Ensing, Giant Orange/Regina, Inferalanis, Koetari, La Fumee, Lorenzo, Matecho, Monts Atachi Bakka, New River, Nikita, Oelemarie, Oyapok, Patricia, Powder Blue, Powder Gray, Sipaliwini (true, blue, green, yellow), Table Mountain, Yellow-Back. 
Dendrobates truncatus-Blue, Yellow

Epipedobates:
Epipedobates anthonyi- Buena Esperanza, Giron Valley?, Highland (Tierra Alta), Pasaje-Sarajunga, Rio Canario, Rio Minas?, Rio Pasaje, San Domingo?, Sarayunga, Saladillo, Salvias, Santa Isabel, Rio Zarayunga
Epipedobates tricolor- Maraspunga 
Epipedobates trivittatus- Green (2-stripe, 3-stripe), Orange, Red 
Excidobates:
Excidobates captivus- Possibly
Excidobates mysteriosis
Hyloxalus:
Hyloxalus azureiventris-Standard

Oophaga:
Oophaga arborea-nominat
Oophaga granufilera- Baru, Gulfito(Osa), Palmar Norte, Quepos 
Oophaga histrionica- Bahia Solano, Bullseye (Blue, Red, White, Yellow), Redhead, Saddleback (Blue, Caramel/Orange), Whitefoot
Oophaga lehmanni- Red, Yellow
Oophaga pumilio- Almirante, Bastimentos, Blue Jeans, BriBri, Cauchero, Caya de Agua, Chiriqui Grande, Chiriqui River, Colon, Colon Bocas del Drago, Cristobal, Cristobal Mainland, Darkland, El Dorado, Escudo-possibly a unique species, Esperanza, Loma Partida, Man Creek, Miti Miti, Pastores (Sheperd Island), Popa, Red Frog Beach, Robalo, Rio Branco, Rio Guarumo, Salt Creek, Sarapiqui, Siquirres (Black Jeans), Solarte, Uyama, Yellow Belly 
Oophaga sylvatica- El Pangan, Laguna de Cube, Lita, Paru (soon), Puerto Quito, San Juan, San Lorenzo
Oophaga vincenti-Blue, Brown, Green, Red, White
Oophaga histrionica X Oophaga lehmanni- wild types

Phyllobates:
Phyllobates aurotaenia- Green Banded, Narrow Banded, Wide Banded
Phyllobates bicolor- Gold, Orange Black-Leg, Yellow Green-Leg
Phyllobates lugubris
Phyllobates terribilis- Mint, Orange, Yellow 
Phyllobates vittatus- Gold, Red

Ranitomeya:
Ranitomeya benedicta 
Ranitomeya duellmani
Ranitomeya fantastica- Caynarachi, Copperhead, Lowland, Nominat, White Banded 
Ranitomeya flavovittata
Ranitomeya fulgurita
Ranitomeya imitator- Baja Huallaga, Banded, Caynarachi Valley, Chazuta, Chazuto, Green, Intermedius, Nominat?, Tarapota, Tarapoto, Varadero, Yellow, Yumbatos, Yurimaguas
Ranitomeya lamasi- Lower Ucayali (Green), Highland, Panguana(Green-Leg, Orange)
Ranitomeya reticulata- Iquitos, Itaya, Orange, Solid (Spotted) 
Ranitomeya summersi-Sauce, Huallaga
Ranitomeya vanzolinii
Ranitomeya variabilis- Highland, Old Line, Southern 
Ranitomeya uakarii- Tahuayo, Tamshiyacu
Ranitomeya virolinensis
Ranitomeya ventrimaculatus- Amazonicus, Blackwater, Borja Ridge, French Guyana (Blue-Leg, Gray-Leg), Iquitos (Orange, Red), Peruvian Gold, Red, Rio Napo, Rodyll


----------



## thedude

No such thing as whitefoot histos. Its a color morph of the 'El Pangan' sylvatica.

The histo lehmanni crosses are called 'Anchicaya'

You have trivittata twice. They should only be under Ameerega. and the red and orange morphs are the same, from Suriname.

There is also an 'Orange" type of lehmanni that lives in between the red and yellows, which were imported years ago.


----------



## thedude

AND understory brought in some vents from Cayenne in French Guyana several years ago. 

Nice job on the list! I just keep finding more things


----------



## Happy_Frogger

fieldnstream said:


> Here is the updated list with everyone's input (plus some I pilfered from Adam's Pumilio thread):
> 
> 
> Adelphobates:
> Adelphobates castaneoticus
> Adelphobates galactonotus- Koi, Moonshine, Orange, Red, Solid Orange (Golden), Wedge?, Yellow
> Adelphobates quinquevittatus
> 
> Allobates:
> Allobates femoralis
> Allobates zaparo
> 
> Ameerega:
> Ameerega altamazonica- Abiseo, Juicungo, Sisa
> Ameerega bassleri- Blue/Chrome and green, Sapasoa (Black), Sisa (Blue), Tarapoto (Yellow)
> Ameerega bilinguis- ?
> Ameerega cainarachi-Standard
> Ameerega hahneli- Iquitos
> Ameerega macero- ?
> Ameerega pepperi- Abiseo, Campanea (Yellow/gold), Orange, Orangehead
> Ameerega pictus- ?
> Ameerega silverstonei
> Ameerega trivatta-Green, Huallaga Canyon, Bajo Huallaga, Greenback, Red
> 
> Dendrobates:
> Dendrobates auratus- Ancon Hill, Black, Blue, Blue and Black, Camo, Campana, Capira, El Cope, Golden, Green and Black (Panamanian, Costa Rican, Nicaraguan, Hawaiian), Green and Bronze, Highland Bronze, Low River, Mebalo, Microspot, Pastores,Portobelo, Reticulated, San Felix, Super Blue, Toboga, Toboga Reticulated
> Dendrobates leucomelas-Banded (Narrow, Wide), Chocolate, Fine-Spot, Green-Foot, Nominat,
> Dendrobates tinctorious- Alanis, Azureus (Fine-Spot, Sky-Blue), Bakhuis, Boulanger, Brazilian Yellow Head, Cayenne, Citronella, Cobalt (French Guiana, Surinam, Brazilian), Ensing, Giant Orange/Regina, Inferalanis, Koetari, La Fumee, Lorenzo, Matecho, Monts Atachi Bakka, New River, Nikita, Oelemarie, Oyapok, Patricia, Powder Blue, Powder Gray, Sipaliwini (true, blue, green, yellow), Table Mountain, Yellow-Back.
> Dendrobates truncatus-Blue, Yellow
> 
> Epipedobates:
> Epipedobates anthonyi- Buena Esperanza, Giron Valley?, Highland (Tierra Alta), Pasaje-Sarajunga, Rio Canario, Rio Minas?, Rio Pasaje, San Domingo?, Sarayunga, Saladillo, Salvias, Santa Isabel, Rio Zarayunga
> Epipedobates tricolor- Maraspunga
> Epipedobates trivittatus- Green (2-stripe, 3-stripe), Orange, Red
> Excidobates:
> Excidobates captivus- Possibly
> Excidobates mysteriosis
> Hyloxalus:
> Hyloxalus azureiventris-Standard
> 
> Oophaga:
> Oophaga arborea-nominat
> Oophaga granufilera- Baru, Gulfito(Osa), Palmar Norte, Quepos
> Oophaga histrionica- Bahia Solano, Bullseye (Blue, Red, White, Yellow), Redhead, Saddleback (Blue, Caramel/Orange), Whitefoot
> Oophaga lehmanni- Red, Yellow
> Oophaga pumilio- Almirante, Bastimentos, Blue Jeans, BriBri, Cauchero, Caya de Agua, Chiriqui Grande, Chiriqui River, Colon, Colon Bocas del Drago, Cristobal, Cristobal Mainland, Darkland, El Dorado, Escudo-possibly a unique species, Esperanza, Loma Partida, Man Creek, Miti Miti, Pastores (Sheperd Island), Popa, Red Frog Beach, Robalo, Rio Branco, Rio Guarumo, Salt Creek, Sarapiqui, Siquirres (Black Jeans), Solarte, Uyama, Yellow Belly
> Oophaga sylvatica- El Pangan, Laguna de Cube, Lita, Paru (soon), Puerto Quito, San Juan, San Lorenzo
> Oophaga vincenti-Blue, Brown, Green, Red, White
> Oophaga histrionica X Oophaga lehmanni- wild types
> 
> Phyllobates:
> Phyllobates aurotaenia- Green Banded, Narrow Banded, Wide Banded
> Phyllobates bicolor- Gold, Orange Black-Leg, Yellow Green-Leg
> Phyllobates lugubris
> Phyllobates terribilis- Mint, Orange, Yellow
> Phyllobates vittatus- Gold, Red
> 
> Ranitomeya:
> Ranitomeya benedicta
> Ranitomeya duellmani
> Ranitomeya fantastica- Caynarachi, Copperhead, Lowland, Nominat, White Banded
> Ranitomeya flavovittata
> Ranitomeya fulgurita
> Ranitomeya imitator- Baja Huallaga, Banded, Caynarachi Valley, Chazuta, Chazuto, Green, Intermedius, Nominat?, Tarapota, Tarapoto, Varadero, Yellow, Yumbatos, Yurimaguas
> Ranitomeya lamasi- Lower Ucayali (Green), Highland, Panguana(Green-Leg, Orange)
> Ranitomeya reticulata- Iquitos, Itaya, Orange, Solid (Spotted)
> Ranitomeya summersi-Sauce, Huallaga
> Ranitomeya vanzolinii
> Ranitomeya variabilis- Highland, Old Line, Southern
> Ranitomeya uakarii- Tahuayo, Tamshiyacu
> Ranitomeya virolinensis
> Ranitomeya ventrimaculatus- Amazonicus, Blackwater, Borja Ridge, French Guyana (Blue-Leg, Gray-Leg), Iquitos (Orange, Red), Peruvian Gold, Red, Rio Napo, Rodyll


Love the list! Here are a few things I saw too.

There is a solid black galact here in the US. Is there still Ameerega silverstonei here? Everyone I know who worked with them doesnt have them anymore. Is the Columbian Auratus still around? Also there is a Panguana lamasi that is kept seperate from the oranges and green legs. There is Spotted, striped, & standard reticulata. Also I believe there was a locale specific El Dorado import this year. Is there no Koi sylvatica here?


----------



## Happy_Frogger

The site specfic El Dorado is (Las Tablas) NE Panama- SNDF sold them back in July


----------



## thedude

Happy_Frogger said:


> Love the list! Here are a few things I saw too.
> 
> There is a solid black galact here in the US. Is there still Ameerega silverstonei here? Everyone I know who worked with them doesnt have them anymore. Is the Columbian Auratus still around? Also there is a Panguana lamasi that is kept seperate from the oranges and green legs. There is Spotted, striped, & standard reticulata. Also I believe there was a locale specific El Dorado import this year. Is there no Koi sylvatica here?


Colombian auratus was never imported. the spotted retics are the same as standards, and the stripes are known as Rio Itaya. Koi sylvatica are a color morph of El pangan sylvatica


----------



## fieldnstream

Still looking for input on this...especially the species/morphs/localities that have question marks by them. I know that some keepers are reluctant to post publicly about some of the rarer frogs (which could lead to endless PMs about trying to get said frogs). If you have info please PM me and it will stay between us. I just want this list to be as complete as possible.
Thanks again to all who have given input


----------



## fieldnstream

I tried to update the list with some of the new names. Let me know if I have something wrong.

Adelphobates: 
Adelphobates castaneoticus
Adelphobates galactonotus- Koi, Moonshine, Orange, Red, Solid Orange (Golden), Wedge?, Yellow 
Adelphobates quinquevittatus

Allobates:
Allobates femoralis
Allobates zaparo

Ameerega:
Ameerega altamazonica- Abiseo, Juicungo, Sisa 
Ameerega bassleri- Blue/Chrome and green, Sapasoa (Black), Sisa (Blue), Tarapoto (Yellow)
Ameerega bilinguis- ?
Ameerega cainarachi-Standard
Ameerega hahneli- Iquitos 
Ameerega macero- ?
Ameerega pepperi- Abiseo, Campanea (Yellow/gold), Orange, Orangehead
Ameerega pictus- ?
Ameerega silverstonei
Ameerega trivatta-Green (2-stripe, 3-stripe), Huallaga Canyon, Bajo Huallaga, Greenback, Red

Dendrobates:
Dendrobates auratus- Ancon Hill, Black, Blue, Blue and Black, Camo, Campana, Capira, El Cope, Golden, Green and Black (Panamanian, Costa Rican, Nicaraguan, Hawaiian), Green and Bronze, Highland Bronze, Low River, Mebalo, Microspot, Pastores,Portobelo, Reticulated, San Felix, Super Blue, Toboga, Toboga Reticulated 
Dendrobates leucomelas-Banded (Narrow, Wide), Chocolate, Fine-Spot, Green-Foot, Nominat, 
Dendrobates tinctorious- Alanis, Azureus (Fine-Spot, Sky-Blue), Bakhuis, Boulanger, Brazilian Yellow Head, Cayenne, Citronella, Cobalt (French Guiana, Surinam, Brazilian), Ensing, Giant Orange/Regina, Inferalanis, Koetari, La Fumee, Lorenzo, Matecho, Monts Atachi Bakka, New River, Nikita, Oelemarie, Oyapok, Patricia, Powder Blue, Powder Gray, Sipaliwini (true, blue, green, yellow), Table Mountain, Yellow-Back. 
Dendrobates truncatus-Blue, Yellow

Epipedobates:
Epipedobates anthonyi- Buena Esperanza, Giron Valley?, Highland (Tierra Alta), Pasaje-Sarajunga, Rio Canario, Rio Minas?, Rio Pasaje, San Domingo?, Sarayunga, Saladillo, Salvias, Santa Isabel, Rio Zarayunga
Epipedobates tricolor- Maraspunga 

Excidobates:
Excidobates captivus- Possibly
Excidobates mysteriosis

Hyloxalus:
Hyloxalus azureiventris-Standard

Oophaga:
Oophaga arborea-nominat
Oophaga granufilera- Baru, Gulfito(Osa), Palmar Norte, Quepos 
Oophaga histrionica- Bahia Solano, Bullseye (Blue, Red, White, Yellow), Redhead, Saddleback (Blue, Caramel/Orange)
Oophaga lehmanni- Orange, Red, Yellow
Oophaga pumilio- Almirante, Bastimentos, Blue Jeans, BriBri, Cauchero, Caya de Agua, Chiriqui Grande, Chiriqui River, Colon, Colon Bocas del Drago, Cristobal, Cristobal Mainland, Darkland, El Dorado (Las Tablas-site specific), Escudo-possibly a unique species, Esperanza, Loma Partida, Man Creek, Miti Miti, Pastores (Sheperd Island), Popa, Punta Clara, Red Frog Beach, Robalo, Rio Branco, Rio Guarumo, Salt Creek, Sarapiqui, Siquirres (Black Jeans), Solarte, Uyama, Yellow Belly 
Oophaga sylvatica- El Pangan, Laguna de Cube, Lita, Paru (soon), Puerto Quito, San Juan, San Lorenzo
Oophaga vincenti-Blue, Brown, Green, Red, White
Oophaga histrionica X Oophaga lehmanni- Anchicaya

Phyllobates:
Phyllobates aurotaenia- Green Banded, Narrow Banded, Wide Banded
Phyllobates bicolor- Gold, Orange Black-Leg, Yellow Green-Leg
Phyllobates lugubris
Phyllobates terribilis- Mint, Orange, Yellow 
Phyllobates vittatus- Gold, Red

Ranitomeya:
Ranitomeya benedicta (R. reticulata)
Ranitomeya duellmani
Ranitomeya fantastica (R. reticulata)- Caynarachi, Copperhead, Lowland, Nominat, White Banded 
Ranitomeya flavovittata (R. vanzolinii)
Ranitomeya fulguritus (Andinobates fulguritus)
Ranitomeya imitator (R. vanzolinii)- Baja Huallaga, Banded, Caynarachi Valley, Chazuta, Chazuto, Green, Intermedius, Nominat?, Tarapota, Tarapoto, Varadero, Yellow, Yumbatos, Yurimaguas
Ranitomeya lamasi (R. sirensis)- Lower Ucayali (Green), Highland, Panguana(Green-Leg, Orange)
Ranitomeya reticulata- Iquitos, Rio Itaya, Orange, Solid (Spotted) 
Ranitomeya summersi (R. reticulata)-Sauce, Huallaga
Ranitomeya vanzolinii
Ranitomeya variabilis- Highland, Old Line, Southern 
Ranitomeya uakarii (R. reticulata)- Tahuayo, Tamshiyacu
Ranitomeya virolinensis (A. bombetes)
Ranitomeya ventrimaculatus (R. reticulata)- Amazonicus, Blackwater, Borja Ridge, Cayenne, French Guyana (Blue-Leg, Gray-Leg), Iquitos (Orange, Red), Peruvian Gold, Red, Rio Napo, Rodyll


----------



## ExoticPocket

fieldnstream said:


> I tried to update the list with some of the new names. Let me know if I have something wrong.
> 
> Adelphobates:
> Adelphobates castaneoticus
> Adelphobates galactonotus- Koi, Moonshine, Orange, Red, Solid Orange (Golden), *Wedge*?, Yellow
> Adelphobates quinquevittatus
> 
> Allobates:
> Allobates femoralis
> Allobates zaparo
> 
> Ameerega:
> Ameerega altamazonica- Abiseo, Juicungo, Sisa
> Ameerega bassleri- Blue/Chrome and green, Sapasoa (Black), Sisa (Blue), Tarapoto (Yellow)
> Ameerega bilinguis- ?
> Ameerega cainarachi-Standard
> Ameerega hahneli- Iquitos
> Ameerega macero- ?
> Ameerega pepperi- Abiseo, Campanea (Yellow/gold), Orange, Orangehead
> Ameerega pictus- ?
> Ameerega silverstonei
> Ameerega trivatta-Green (2-stripe, 3-stripe), Huallaga Canyon, Bajo Huallaga, Greenback, Red
> 
> Dendrobates:
> Dendrobates auratus- Ancon Hill, Black, Blue, Blue and Black, Camo, Campana, Capira, El Cope, Golden, Green and Black (Panamanian, Costa Rican, Nicaraguan, Hawaiian), Green and Bronze, Highland Bronze, Low River, Mebalo, Microspot, Pastores,Portobelo, Reticulated, San Felix, Super Blue, Toboga, Toboga Reticulated
> Dendrobates leucomelas-Banded (Narrow, Wide), Chocolate, Fine-Spot, Green-Foot, Nominat,
> Dendrobates tinctorious- Alanis, Azureus (Fine-Spot, Sky-Blue), Bakhuis, Boulanger, Brazilian Yellow Head, Cayenne, Citronella, Cobalt (French Guiana, Surinam, Brazilian), Ensing, Giant Orange/Regina, Inferalanis, Koetari, La Fumee, Lorenzo, Matecho, Monts Atachi Bakka, New River, Nikita, Oelemarie, Oyapok, Patricia, Powder Blue, Powder Gray, Sipaliwini (true, blue, green, yellow), Table Mountain, Yellow-Back.
> Dendrobates truncatus-Blue, Yellow
> 
> Epipedobates:
> Epipedobates anthonyi- Buena Esperanza, Giron Valley?, Highland (Tierra Alta), Pasaje-Sarajunga, Rio Canario, Rio Minas?, Rio Pasaje, San Domingo?, Sarayunga, Saladillo, Salvias, Santa Isabel, Rio Zarayunga
> Epipedobates tricolor- Maraspunga
> 
> Excidobates:
> *Excidobates captivus- Possibly*
> Excidobates mysteriosis
> 
> Hyloxalus:
> Hyloxalus azureiventris-Standard
> 
> Oophaga:
> Oophaga arborea-nominat
> Oophaga granufilera- Baru, Gulfito(Osa), Palmar Norte, Quepos
> Oophaga histrionica- Bahia Solano, Bullseye (Blue, Red, White, Yellow), Redhead, Saddleback (Blue, Caramel/Orange)
> Oophaga lehmanni- Orange, Red, Yellow
> Oophaga pumilio- Almirante, Bastimentos, Blue Jeans, BriBri, Cauchero, Caya de Agua, Chiriqui Grande, Chiriqui River, Colon, Colon Bocas del Drago, Cristobal, Cristobal Mainland, Darkland, El Dorado (Las Tablas-site specific), Escudo-possibly a unique species, Esperanza, Loma Partida, Man Creek, Miti Miti, Pastores (Sheperd Island), Popa, Punta Clara, Red Frog Beach, Robalo, Rio Branco, Rio Guarumo, Salt Creek, Sarapiqui, Siquirres (Black Jeans), Solarte, Uyama, Yellow Belly
> Oophaga sylvatica- El Pangan, Laguna de Cube, Lita, Paru (soon), Puerto Quito, San Juan, San Lorenzo
> Oophaga vincenti-Blue, Brown, Green, Red, White
> Oophaga histrionica X Oophaga lehmanni- Anchicaya
> 
> Phyllobates:
> Phyllobates aurotaenia- Green Banded, Narrow Banded, Wide Banded
> Phyllobates bicolor- Gold, Orange Black-Leg, Yellow Green-Leg
> Phyllobates lugubris
> Phyllobates terribilis- Mint, Orange, Yellow
> Phyllobates vittatus- Gold, Red
> 
> Ranitomeya:
> Ranitomeya benedicta (R. reticulata)
> Ranitomeya duellmani
> Ranitomeya fantastica (R. reticulata)- Caynarachi, Copperhead, Lowland, Nominat, White Banded
> Ranitomeya flavovittata (R. vanzolinii)
> Ranitomeya fulguritus (Andinobates fulguritus)
> Ranitomeya imitator (R. vanzolinii)- Baja Huallaga, Banded, Caynarachi Valley, Chazuta, Chazuto, Green, Intermedius, Nominat?, Tarapota, Tarapoto, Varadero, Yellow, Yumbatos, Yurimaguas
> Ranitomeya lamasi (R. sirensis)- Lower Ucayali (Green), Highland, Panguana(Green-Leg, Orange)
> Ranitomeya reticulata- Iquitos, Rio Itaya, Orange, Solid (Spotted)
> Ranitomeya summersi (R. reticulata)-Sauce, Huallaga
> Ranitomeya vanzolinii
> Ranitomeya variabilis- Highland, Old Line, Southern
> Ranitomeya uakarii (R. reticulata)- Tahuayo, Tamshiyacu
> Ranitomeya virolinensis (A. bombetes)
> Ranitomeya ventrimaculatus (R. reticulata)- Amazonicus, Blackwater, Borja Ridge, Cayenne, French Guyana (Blue-Leg, Gray-Leg), Iquitos (Orange, Red), Peruvian Gold, Red, Rio Napo, Rodyll


What do "Wedge" galacs look like? And if captivus were exported, would they have been exported a long time ago? Very nice job! I could have never done this.


----------



## james67

ExoticPocket said:


> if captivus were exported, would they have been exported a long time ago?


the idea behind putting them on the list was that they have seen seen for sale in germany, so its not a great stretch to imagine that they've made it to north america as well. your not going to see anyone just volunteering that they're keeping this species, just as you don't hear about mysteriosis being here, but that doesn't mean that there aren't captive animals here.

james


----------



## ExoticPocket

james67 said:


> the idea behind putting them on the list was that they have seen seen for sale in germany, so its not a great stretch to imagine that they've made it to north america as well. your not going to see anyone just volunteering that they're keeping this species, just as you don't hear about mysteriosis being here, but that doesn't mean that there aren't captive animals here.
> 
> james


Ahh ok. Thank you for clearing that up for me.


----------



## tclipse

Looks like the Ranitomeya classifications threw a wrench in this list.... anyone know which vents go where between R. variabilis and R. amazonica? 

IMO, by the time we're done putting this together, it's essentially going to be a nearly complete list of known species in the wild, with the exception of species like O. occultator (because of the paramilitary activity in that area), morphs with secret locales (O. pumilio "melci," etc), and brand new species (i.e. the Golden Frog of Supata). 

Even morphs like Ameerega flavopicta, which has never been imported and many don't even know exists, are in Europe and may or may not be here in the States.


----------



## Dendroguy

P.aurotaenia 'red'


----------



## tclipse

Dendroguy said:


> P.aurotaenia 'red'


These are likely being reclassified as a different species... and are they available in the American hobby? I've only seen them in Colombia.


----------



## ggazonas

Epipedobates anthonyi- Giron Valley?, Rio Minas?, San Domingo?, these are not available in the hobby.


The following are available:

Epipedobates anthonyi- Buena Esperanza, Highland (Tierra Alta), Pasaje-Sarajunga, Rio Canario, Rio Saladillo, Salvias, Santa Isabel, Zarayunga


----------



## thedude

ggazonas said:


> Epipedobates anthonyi- Giron Valley?, Rio Minas?, San Domingo?, these are not available in the hobby.


They WERE in the hobby but are most likely gone now. Field had said at one point that frogs that used to be around could be added to the list.

At this point the list is far from available species, but it's definitely a great list of the species and populations that were here at one point!


----------



## fieldnstream

How about Colostethus species...anyone keeping them?


----------



## jruffing46

You will have to add arena blanca to the list.


----------



## fieldnstream

Was just thinking that the other day...there's other stuff I need to add as well.


----------



## Dendroguy

E. mysteriosus....Exidobates mysteriosus and O. pumilio 'Las Tablas....http://www.dartfrog.ie/index.php?route=product/product&path=79_60&product_id=78

D


----------



## fieldnstream

Dendroguy said:


> E. mysteriosus....and O. pumilio 'Las Tablas....
> D


Thanks. There was discussion about including mysties on the list...since any in the U.S. are absolutely illegal the consensus was to leave them off. There are a bunch of Pum localities missing...I wrote some down, just can't find where


----------



## Dendroguy

fieldnstream said:


> Thanks. There was discussion about including mysties on the list...since any in the U.S. are absolutely illegal the consensus was to leave them off.


As is A. castaneoticus. I had a list too, can't seem to find it, the only other pumilio morph I can think of is Rio Teribe.

D


----------



## 20200

You might want to throw in some Blue-foot leucs. I believe there's less than 20 in the US, but most (if not all) are in the hands of breeders. Also I think UE has a new morph of P. terribs, called black foot. And you might have the Colombian auratus on there, I may have missed it in all the other morphs. Though I'm not sure if that one's in the hobby or not.


----------



## joshbaker14t

and the new, highly controversial "Sky Blue" Azureus...


----------



## Dendroguy

joshbaker14t said:


> and the new, highly controversial "Sky Blue" Azureus...


Oh my...

D


----------



## fieldnstream

Dendroguy said:


> As is A. castaneoticus.


To clarify, available as the direct result of smuggling, not institutional release...some people view castis as "acceptable" since they weren't smuggled (even though they are technically illegal...we would be taking quite a few frogs off the list if we set the guidelines too strictly). Not trying to take a moral stand here, just going with what the majority (at least the vocal majority) would consider truly available. I'm trying to keep my own views out of the list...

What about Vulture Point pums?


----------



## jdooley195

joshbaker14t said:


> and the new, highly controversial "Sky Blue" Azureus...


Nope...page 1


----------



## Dendroguy

fieldnstream said:


> To clarify, available as the direct result of smuggling, not institutional release...some people view castis as "acceptable" since they weren't smuggled (even though they are technically illegal...we would be taking quite a few frogs off the list if we set the guidelines too strictly). Not trying to take a moral stand here, just going with what the majority (at least the vocal majority) would consider truly available. I'm trying to keep my own views out of the list...
> 
> What about Vulture Point pums?


Oh, ok, then mysteriosus is definitely illegal. Yea we have vulture points.

D


----------



## VenomR00

Fieldnstream, I am curious if you have updated this in a while as I know that their are now two morphs of R. Benedicta. I would love to see an updated list, with possibly frogs that are only found in Europe colored distinctively. Yes some have made it to to the US but without knowledge then they can't be guaranteed.

Also I would like to know why you have Bastimentos (Cemetery (normal morph), Red Frog Beach, and Salt Creek) split up.

Also you have Rio Branco listed yet it has two very distinct color morphs. Red and Yellow. Even though the Red is incredibly hard to find, they are still out there.


----------



## daryl34

add golfito local grannies to the list


Daryl


----------



## whitethumb

ranitomeya amazonicus arena blanca


----------



## easternversant

This is a great thread!

I think the species/populations available and their origin (legal, smuggled, etc) should be a sticky. That would be really helpful for people starting out in particular, but everybody as well!


----------



## Gamble

I don't know if anyone has mentioned these, (i admittedly haven't went thru all 8 pages), but you're missing Blackfooted Terribs & Bluefoot Leucs.

Awesome thread btw. Great job.

You should consider rewritting this in caresheet form (with pictures of each frog) once completed ... or I could offer my services to do it for you.


----------



## fieldnstream

Been months since I updated the list, which explains some of the missing morphs. Thanks for the input guys, I'll try to find the original word doc and update it soon.


----------



## carola1155

Little bump here... any chances of an update soon?

This thread has been added to our Beginner Section Sticky. If you want, I can go back and edit the first post so that things are a little more organized.

Thanks!


----------



## Azurel

O. pumilio Charco la pava
O. pumilio Valle del ray 


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## khoff

fieldnstream said:


> Oophaga pumilio- Almirante, Bastimentos, Blue Jeans, BriBri, Cauchero, Caya de Agua, Chiriqui Grande, Chiriqui River, Colon, Colon Bocas del Drago, Cristobal, Cristobal Mainland, Darkland, El Dorado (Las Tablas-site specific), Escudo-possibly a unique species, Esperanza, Loma Partida, Man Creek, Miti Miti, Pastores (Sheperd Island), Popa, Punta Clara, Red Frog Beach, Robalo, Rio Branco, Rio Guarumo, Salt Creek, Sarapiqui, Siquirres (Black Jeans), Solarte, Uyama, Yellow Belly


Nice list! Ever growing though... 

Several pumilio missing:
Colubre
Loma Colubre
Punta Laurent
Las Perlas
Valle de Agua
Valle del Rey
Charco la Pava
Risco
Blueville
Ryan
Rambala
Bahia Grande (Cristobal locale)
Blue-Leg Siquirres
Guapiles
Puerto Viejo
Seis Amigos

And I'm sure I'm still missing some...


----------



## fieldnstream

I'll see if I can clean the list up some tomorrow, thanks for all the input everyone!


----------



## Gamble

Pastores/Shepard Island Pumilio

Also, isn't the 3 stripe green Trivittata & Huallaga Canyon Trivs the same thing?

There is a new locale of Hahneli 'Tahuayo' & also missing Ameerega Altamazonica 'Copperback'.


----------



## rigel10

Here, in Europe, there is Oophaga pumilio "Melci", similar to "Ryan". 
I do not know if it has already been added, but there is also Ranitomeya fantastica "Varadero" and Oophaga granulifera ("Golfito", "Quepos", "Baru").


----------

